# Problems with wireless ad-hoc networks



## .=Pyro=. (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I am having a problem.
Me and some friends play games on LAN by creating and joining wireless ad-hoc networks. All was fine a few days ago, but now i am having some problems with connectivity. I get disconnected from other players after a while.

We play Age of Empires 2. Sometimes I can't find the game server while other can join just fine, and when I can join a game, after a while of playing the game gets stuck and a "Waiting for players " window shows up. I cannot see the ping of other players which signifies I disconnected but others can see my ping just fine. This problem mostly occurs when there are more than 3 players. This problems occurs in other games also like Company of Heroes where a sync error shows up and in Counter strike where I can't find the servers.
I also noticed that when I connect to the ad-hoc everything works fine for a while before the problem occurs.
this is a new problem, I wasn't having these obstructions before a few days ago where even 8 players played just fine.

i have up-to-date drivers (i think.), i re-installed my WLAN drivers too. I've tried troubleshooting , works for a while then the problem resurfaces.

Please Help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 25, 2013)

I faced similar issue while playing Rise Of Nations: T and P over LAN
For 2 players it was working fine, and if sum1 else tried joining either he was not able to join or after few mins of joining his connection will be timed out.
What we did is turned off the AVs and FIREWALL in all the SYS. It worked fine for us.
This is just my experience, it may work for you just give it a try.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jan 26, 2013)

I have already tried turning off the firewall, didn't work out for me. Will also try turning off the AV, don't think it well help though.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jan 30, 2013)

Bump.

guys, really need help on this one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

ad-hoc networks are not recommended for gaming.if possible buy a wifi router(tp-link 150mbps model costs ~1100 while 300mbps costs ~1700 in flipkart).try running your laptop with ac power to see if it helps.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 8, 2013)

^^

But that's not the matter. It used to work fine before, the problem started occurring only recently.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2013)

did you try running laptop with ac power?


----------

